# Rs owners club n.ireland show



## SEANG (Apr 7, 2006)

The Northern Ireland Regional Group is to hold an end of season show at Bangor in the Castle Grounds on Saturday 22nd August.
All Fords and cars of interest welcome.
Cars to be on display before 11 o'clock.
£5 entry fee with all proceeds to charity.

Hope to see you all there.

Cheers Sean............


----------

